# Build a Proper Screed



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

_*A self explainitory picture is worth a thousand words.* _


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

are you sure that proper screed is straight and true? I prefer my screed to sit above the rails


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought it said, "build a power screed". Who doesn't know how to build a screed?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Steel stakes, string, and a 2x for me................oh and a laser level:thumbsup:


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

I use 3/4" steel pipes to screed the required 1" of sand, done in 4-6' wide sections at a time. 
Quick and easy and no perimeter forming required.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

2low4nh said:


> are you sure that proper screed is straight and true? I prefer my screed to sit above the rails


In order for the screed to sit on the rais, the rails would have to be buried. 



cleveman said:


> I thought it said, "build a power screed". Who doesn't know how to build a screed?


You would be surprised. :laughing:



CrpntrFrk said:


> Steel stakes, string, and a 2x for me................oh and a laser level:thumbsup:


Yes, I also have steel screed pins. This was for my neighbor. His plan was to level each paver, one at a time. This way cost $15 worth of 2x4, 6' level and done in 15 minutes.



Stewy said:


> I use 3/4" steel pipes to screed the required 1" of sand, done in 4-6' wide sections at a time.
> Quick and easy and no perimeter forming required.


I would like to see that. If it works for you, more power to ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hansen Hardscap (Oct 4, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Steel stakes, string, and a 2x for me................oh and a laser level:thumbsup:


I do it the same way, I used to form up the perimeter also but this way seems faster to me.


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Two thumbs up*

Aaaah, just like my gramps taught me. Hardest part... Finding a straight 2x4. But they are out there. Oldschool and works lovely:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------

